# Cheapest price online for a 20lb CO2 tank?



## No.92 (May 1, 2016)

Just as the title says, what prices are you guys seeing out there? Amazon has prices around $115-125.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

That's a typical price, but do you really want to get that online? 

You'll get a new tank, but it's empty. That means finding a place that will refill your tank, or doing a swap of your new tank for a filled one they have. Many places will only do a swap. Also, if it's your tank, it's got to be pressure tested every few years, and there will be an additional fee for that. You might be better off just getting a filled tank from your local welding supply company or industrial gas place.


----------



## No.92 (May 1, 2016)

DaveK said:


> That's a typical price, but do you really want to get that online?
> 
> You'll get a new tank, but it's empty. That means finding a place that will refill your tank, or doing a swap of your new tank for a filled one they have. Many places will only do a swap. Also, if it's your tank, it's got to be pressure tested every few years, and there will be an additional fee for that. You might be better off just getting a filled tank from your local welding supply company or industrial gas place.


There is a place that does refill. I have checked. I have also asked if I bought a tank without exchanging and it's $160 locally. That's much more expensive. I agree with the certification part. But that's only about $20 from what I found online.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I bought mine here a while back, but looks about same price as amazon. 

co2 cylinders

The hydrotesting is only once every 5 years so not really a big deal.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

a lot of times you will only be able to get tanks filled by a certain company, airgas, merriam graves, etc... some of the larger welding shops will swap between companies, but most don't so you might be limited on suppliers as well if you own your own

also around here anyways, if you exchange your tank for another tank, as long as it's still certified, you normally end up with a tank with a newer inspection date, esp if you exchange tanks often and don't need to worry about the testing fee


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

work out a deal where you can do tank swap instead of buying one. The initial cost won't be as expensive.


----------



## York1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I found a cheap tank on craigslist and just did tank swap at the local airgas. Cheap and I dont have to worry about the tank being tested.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> I bought mine here a while back, but looks about same price as amazon.
> 
> co2 cylinders
> 
> The hydrotesting is only once every 5 years so not really a big deal.


I bought a 10lb from them as well.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

York1 said:


> I found a cheap tank on craigslist and just did tank swap at the local airgas. Cheap and I dont have to worry about the tank being tested.


That's what I do. i exchange at the brew store for $25 for 20lbs.


----------



## No.92 (May 1, 2016)

Well I took the plunge and bought a 20lb tank. This is the one I bought.






I have confirmed that I can do refills at a place in town so I won't lose my shiny new tank when I go to fill it up.

Any advice on connecting the regulator etc?


----------



## catchthecarp (Nov 22, 2014)

No.92 said:


> Well I took the plunge and bought a 20lb tank. This is the one I bought.
> 
> Amazon.com: 20 lb CO2 Tank - New Aluminum Cylinder with CGA320 Valve: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> ...


When you got it filled with CO2 ask for the washer the goes between the regulator and the tank, they should have them and give you one at no cost. Like others have mentioned I found a 20lb tank on CL for cheap and swapped it out at a beer making supply joint.


----------



## No.92 (May 1, 2016)

catchthecarp said:


> When you got it filled with CO2 ask for the washer the goes between the regulator and the tank, they should have them and give you one at no cost. Like others have mentioned I found a 20lb tank on CL for cheap and swapped it out at a beer making supply joint.


Thanks for the tip. I did not find a 20lb tank that was cheaper than this price online that was in my area.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

mistergreen said:


> work out a deal where you can do tank swap instead of buying one. The initial cost won't be as expensive.


Yeah but you need a tank to begin with.....which the op did not yet have!



catchthecarp said:


> When you got it filled with CO2 ask for the washer the goes between the regulator and the tank, they should have them and give you one at no cost. Like others have mentioned I found a 20lb tank on CL for cheap and swapped it out at a beer making supply joint.



Skip the cheapo freebie fiber washers. Go on ebay, amazon, home brew websites and buy a dozen or so of the nylon washers. Spend a few bucks now before you loose a full tank due to a slow leak!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

lksdrinker said:


> Yeah but you need a tank to begin with.....which the op did not yet have!


You can buy a cheap old one from the gas company you're exchanging with rather than a new one. I bought one (20lbs)from them for $50.


----------



## f1sleepy (May 1, 2016)

Permaseals are the best option and cheap insurance.


----------



## No.92 (May 1, 2016)

lksdrinker said:


> Yeah but you need a tank to begin with.....which the op did not yet have!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The money spending just never stops. $12 is the cheapest I found for washers on Amazon for like 25 of them. I don't need 25. I'll try to get a free one for now.


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

No.92 said:


> Well I took the plunge and bought a 20lb tank. This is the one I bought.
> 
> Amazon.com: 20 lb CO2 Tank - New Aluminum Cylinder with CGA320 Valve: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTa_nZx7XX0


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Harbor freight has 20lb co2 tanks for $99. That with the 20% a single item coupon gets you a 20lb tank for $80! As others have said most places just exchange your cylinder when you take it in for a fill. It runs about $20 to exchange a 20lb tank around here. So your looking at $100 total for a filled tank(=
20 Cubic Ft. CO2 Gas Cylinder


----------



## No.92 (May 1, 2016)

crice8 said:


> Harbor freight has 20lb co2 tanks for $99. That with the 20% a single item coupon gets you a 20lb tank for $80! As others have said most places just exchange your cylinder when you take it in for a fill. It runs about $20 to exchange a 20lb tank around here. So your looking at $100 total for a filled tank(=
> 20 Cubic Ft. CO2 Gas Cylinder


That says 20 cubic ft and if that picture is accurate does not look as big as my 20lb CO2 tank at home. But if it correct, then that's a great deal. I ended up paying $115 including tax/shipping.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

No.92 said:


> That says 20 cubic ft and if that picture is accurate does not look as big as my 20lb CO2 tank at home. But if it correct, then that's a great deal. I ended up paying $115 including tax/shipping.



good catch! specs claim its 5 1/4 inches wide; and weighs 14.65 pounds. I know my 20 pound tank weighs 29 pounds empty as I just got it filled last week; and the guy went out of his way to mark the tare weight.

Apparently a 20 pound tank should hold 175 cubic feet of gas according to what I just read here: cubic feet CO2 question [Archive] - Weld Talk Message Boards


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah I was going to check it out in person because harbor freight is notorious for issues when entering details on their site.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

crice8 said:


> Yeah I was going to check it out in person because harbor freight is notorious for issues when entering details on their site.


The details are there; just very easy to read something different than whats posted since they seem to be using a different unit of measure than whats common for this particular item.


----------

